# buildings that look like things



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

wow....nice buildings


----------



## Ch.G Ch.G (Aug 4, 2007)

charmedone said:


> i think we have an idea or what this looks like


If you're using yours as a reference then I think you've got a problem.


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

Ch.G said:


> If you're using yours as a reference then I think you've got a problem.


um no hahahaha anyways 

Jacob Javits federal building kinda looks like a cheese grater


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

Selfidges in Birmingham looks like, Bubbles.


----------



## pau-chin (Jan 27, 2007)

*2ifc=big vibrator*


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

*klcc-corn*


----------

